# Homemade Dog Waste Septic System



## staffylovin (Feb 9, 2009)

Here are two posts on the matter of what to do with all that dirty dog business....enjoy








Staffy Lovin: The Homemade Dog Waste Septic System

Staffy Lovin: Dog Waste Composter


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Seems smart.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Good post :clap::clap:


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

So what will this do to your yard?

Anything good for the soil or just a better way to get rid of the poo?


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Better way to get ride of poop I would guess. I think I am going to have to do that just smaller. Do you think a 5 gallon bucket with a top would work?


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I would think to keep the smell in it would be better to just go large. Not like it's takes up more space because it's in the ground. Just called my hubby at work and he's gonna do it next week after he power washes our fence...LMAO


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

We have a couple of unused wooded acres on the back of our property. Thats where all of our poop goes!!! But that is a really good idea though for someone who doesnt have the same "luxury" as us.


----------



## staffylovin (Feb 9, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> So what will this do to your yard?
> 
> Anything good for the soil or just a better way to get rid of the poo?


If you have grass around the buried garbage can it will get super green. It really just an easy way to dispose of the waste.

You really need to use a full sized garbage can. You need to get about three feet down or it will make the ground kind of soggy.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Rock Creek Kennels said:


> We have a couple of unused wooded acres on the back of our property. Thats where all of our poop goes!!! But that is a really good idea though for someone who doesnt have the same "luxury" as us.


Sooooo... do you have a PO Box that you have all the  sent to or do I send it right to your house. LOL J/K. I would love a few acres


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

staffylovin said:


> If you have grass around the buried garbage can it will get super green. It really just an easy way to dispose of the waste.
> 
> You really need to use a full sized garbage can. You need to get about three feet down or it will make the ground kind of soggy.


Soggy Ground = more digging for Sadie and I don't think that I want her to dig that up LOL


----------



## King_bluebully (Aug 4, 2009)

might have to try it dont kno yet


----------



## Skeeks (Jul 24, 2009)

seems like a pretty good idea to me i might try that


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I have considered doing the same thing, I refuse to pay so much for a doggie dooley lol. My question is, isn't the bottom hole a bit large, I read that the water should take 2 hours to drain when the bin is full, and that was for a 5 gallon container, so your large container should take longer. With such a large hole, I wonder how quickly it drains, as I know the gravel and dirt slows it, but still, if it does not drain slowly enough, it will not decomp the poo.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Well maybe the grass clippings are supposed to slow it down even more.....


----------



## staffylovin (Feb 9, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> I have considered doing the same thing, I refuse to pay so much for a doggie dooley lol. My question is, isn't the bottom hole a bit large, I read that the water should take 2 hours to drain when the bin is full, and that was for a 5 gallon container, so your large container should take longer. With such a large hole, I wonder how quickly it drains, as I know the gravel and dirt slows it, but still, if it does not drain slowly enough, it will not decomp the poo.


The water pretty much always stay in there in you use the septic stuff. I don't do the multching like in the video. Mine is set up more like the pictures in the link. It takes a long time for the water to leach into the ground. So in a way its kind of like a poop soup, but I have four dogs and it gets rip of all there waste now for a year. It's usually about a quarter full and ever couple of weeks I will top the water level off to about half way to help the decompostiton.

FYI if you live in the city you should call someone to mark off you gas, power, phone lines etc... and you can rent something to help with the digging, but depending on the soil it should be easy enough a shovel

cheers


----------



## PitbullTattoo (Oct 22, 2009)

Big thanks.. i know what im doing in the spring.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

What will this do to your water table? I have a well so I don't think i will be useing one of these but I like the whole green aspect of it.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That is really neat but I wonder how big a trash can I would need for our 13 dogs? lol We had looked into something like this because we have so much POOP! lol 
really how many dogs can you do per can?


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

this is awesome im about to be a homeowner so this would be awesome to installin my yard with out paying that giant fee for the one at the pet store!.
question tho-shouldnt the hole be deeper then the trash can? i mean thats how i would set it up.


----------



## MyPits86 (Sep 10, 2008)

Im in the military, so i cant do this, but I am just curious, why doesn't everyone just bag up the poop and put it in the garbage can for the garbage man...lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I dont know about where all you are but putting feces in the garbage is illegal here and if caught you face a high fine. we have doggy doo removal here they leave a bucket and its like $10 a week you just put it in the bag lined bucket and they will pick it up weekly or bi weekly depending on what you need.


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

Stuff like this makes me wonder, if I am wrong. I just use my garden hose to wash it down and its completely gone in like a day or so......

So my question becomes, am I putting my dog at risk? I could set one of these up no problems, but if I am not putting my dog at risk, why not wash it down?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I think your putting him at risk , if your not removing it 1st. we remove it then hose it down . if its somewhere on the bricks or concrete we even bleach it every week. your not killing bacteria when just hosing it down so if you have kids as well your putting them at risk when they play outside. I would poop scoop 1st then hose down whats left.


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

Maybe I should have been more clear. He only pees and poops in the one area, about 15 by 15 foot or so (its where my septic tank is). 

Not him or my daughter plays in that area. 

I also use doggie wipes on his feet before we come back inside. But I could move it to the corner or something i guess......


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow I totally toss my poop each week. I toss it in garbage cans up the steer or I keep a pot next to my steps I toss it and empty each week in the trash. Can't believe it's illegal where you are angel


----------



## MyPits86 (Sep 10, 2008)

I would have never thought that it would be illegal... I guess I will have to look into that lol, then again I'm only tossing poop from one dog and its still a puppy.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Amy alot of places have this rule in place and many states as well although I think it may change city to city . However many ignore or aren't aware of this rule. people should check up on there local laws and see what they require.


----------



## speedwagon (Jan 7, 2011)

So ive been thinking about doing this but dont wana dig such big hole like a 55 gal drum, could you use.a 5 gallon bucket for just one dog, medium-small? Answers are appteciated thanks


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

IF you do this right this is the best way to dispose of your poo... Use the bacteria enzymes to break it down as needed. If you have a lot of dogs you will need a larger hole and trash can up to a 55gal plastic drum, or if you have one dog, just think of all the  you pick up in a week and X 7 then that 4 and then that X 12..... .. you don't want to over flow your hole more than half is too full JMO. GREAT FOR THE SOIL and you can plant small shrubs bushes or trees around it with seasonal flowers and they'll do great providing dog are not interested in it. ..... There are kits and you can make em your self and get creative with the lid.. I did this when I lived in town.

I do something similar now on a larger scale.


----------

